# Bizarro



## Deftona

Hola! Bizarro no tiene algún otro significado aparte de "valiente" y/o "gallardo"?? Me parece que también se usa para describir algo que es "raro", "extraño" o fuera de lo común, no? Por favor ayúdenme. Gracias!


----------



## paugirl

Efectivamente, de echo yo lo he escuchado mas como raro o extraño

Saludos 
paugirl ^_^


----------



## Wernazuma

A lo mejor es una interferencia de la palabra inglesa "bizarre, que siugnifica lo que indicas. Si es así, me imagino que puede ser por la vecindad de México con EEUU.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Si, de hecho yo no sabía que _bizzarro_ significaba valiente y/o gallardo, siempre había escuchado esa palabra para significar que algo es _raro o extraño. _Y como dice Wernazuma, tal vez tenga que ver con el parecido que tiene con la palabra inglesa _bizarre._


----------



## Deftona

Si, así es, creo que se relaciona por el significado en inglés. Muchas gracias!


----------



## yserien

y en francés también tiene ese sentido del inglés.


----------



## BETOREYES

> *bizarro -rra*. En español significa ‘valiente, esforzado’: _«Llega el capitán Andrés Cuevas, un bizarro combatiente al mando de un pelotón»_ (Matos _Noche_ [Cuba 2002]); y ‘lucido, airoso’: _«Vuestra juventud reverdecerá más bizarra y galana que nunca»_ (Luján _Espejos_ [Esp. 1991]). *Debe evitarse su empleo con el sentido de ‘raro o extravagante’, calco semántico censurable del francés o del inglés *_*bizarre*: __«_—_Es un nombre bizarro. _—_No cuando se ha nacido en Sídney y se es australiana»_ (Leyva _Piñata_ [Méx. 1984]). Tampoco debe emplearse _bizarría_ con el sentido de ‘rareza o extravagancia’.
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Deftona

Ok, entonces se supone que no se debería de utilizar en español la palabra "bizarro" para referirse a algo extraño... Bueno, muchas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Betildus

Deftona said:


> Hola! Bizarro no tiene algún otro significado aparte de "valiente" y/o "gallardo"?? Me parece que también se usa para describir algo que es "raro", "extraño" o fuera de lo común, no? Por favor ayúdenme. Gracias!


 
Según el Larousse:

*BIZARRO*, A adj. (ital. bizarro, iracundo). Valiente, esforzado: un militar bizarro.
 2. Generoso, espléndido, lucido.


----------



## Betildus

Deftona said:


> Ok, entonces se supone que no se debería de utilizar en español la palabra "bizarro" para referirse a algo extraño... Bueno, muchas gracias a todos!!


 
Siguiendo con el Larousse:

*RARO*, A adj. (lat. rarum). Escaso en su clase o especie.
 2. Especial, extraordinario por lo poco frecuente. 
 § adj. y n.
 3. Extravagante, singular.

*EXTRAÑO*, A adj. y n. (lat. extraneum, exterior, ajeno). De nación, familia o condición distinta de la que se nombra o sobreentiende.
 § adj.
 2. Raro, singular, extravagante: un caso extraño; una mirada extraña.
 3. Que no tiene parte en algo: permanecer extraño a la conversación.
 Cuerpo extraño (MED.), cuerpo que se encuentra, contra natura, en el organismo del hombre o del animal.


----------



## pejeman

*insólito**, ta**.*

(Del lat. _insolĭtus_).


*1. *adj. Raro, extraño, desacostumbrado.



¡Pero si tenemos tanta riqueza en nuestro idioma! ¿Para qué necesitamos usar "bizarro" para expresar raro o extraño?


Yo conocí la palabreja esa en las historietas de Supermán, pero nunca la adopté. En fin, que Ariel Dorfman y Armand Mattelart tuvieron razón. Hay que volver a leer su obra _Para leer al Pato Donald,_ para comprender la nefasta influencia cultural a que nos vemos sometidos sin percatarnos.



Y conste que no me pongo a hacer rabietas como _Donaldo_.


Saludos.


----------



## RoimerG.

Saludos!
Efectivamente, la palabra española *Bizarro *tiene un único significado (al menos según los diccionarios de WordReference)


> *bizarro, rra *
> 
> 1. *adj. *Valiente, gallardo:
> _era un soldado apuesto y bizarro._


Chequeé en el diccionario de la RAE y encontré una segunda definición menos común (además de _Valiente_): * 2.     * adj. Generoso, lucido, espléndido. Nuestro "bizarro" proviene del italiano *Bizzarre*: _Iracundo_ (este es un significado obsoleto, actualmente es igual al inglés _Bizarre_), pero al parecer al ser agregado al español tomó el significado de _Valiente_ (y supongo que tomo también como significado/sinónimo algunas características que presenta "alguien valiente": Generoso, lucido, espléndido).

Es curioso, pero hasta hace 15 minutos creía que *Bizarro *solo significaba raro o distorsionado, como el enemigo de Superman(c): *Bizarre*, que fue traducido al español en las caricaturas como *Bizarro* (creo que esa fue la primera vez que vi esa palabra)


----------



## Forero

Últimamente todos estos bizarros (y bizarres) vinieron del Euskara por "barbudo", o figurativamente "bravo".

¿Verdad?


----------



## roal

¡Hola a todos!

Que curioso, por lo que veo algunos no la usamos correctamente, tampoco sabía que significaba ‘valiente, esforzado’ . Nunca había buscado su significado ya que para mí era lo mismo que decir "raro, extraño, turbio".

Gracias por aclararlo, aunque si por estos lados ya es costumbre usarla como un calco semántico del francés o del inglés pues va a ser difícil utilizarla adecuadamente... 


Saludos.


----------



## Albertolibertad

Buenos días amigos foristas.
Desde hace muchos años he venido usando -y muchos lo hacen- la palabra "bizarro" como indicativo de acciones contrarias a lo que comúnmente consideramos normal, o sea, lo inverso de lo normal. Ello viene de la influencia que hemos recibido desde pequeños de las historietas de superman, donde existe un mundo "Bizarro" donde todo funciona al contrario como sucede en nuestro planeta.

Bueno, luego de hacer algo que debí de haber hecho hace años (ver el diccionario) me encuentro que tiene un significado que si acaso vamos a ver no está relacionado con lo que yo creía y por el contrario "no tiene nada de bizarro".

Ante la ausencia de esta palabra en mi pobre vocabulario:

¿alguien me puede sugerir con cual la puedo sustituir sin perder la esencia del significado original que yo le había atribuido?

Gracias por adelantado a quienes gentilmente me contesten.

Haa..., -y solo para respuestas- favor también pueden enviarla a:


----------



## Jellby

Tienes toda la razón, "bizarro" *no* significa "raro", "extraño", "extravagante", "estrafalario", "grotesco", "esperpéntico", "excéntrico", etc.


----------



## Albertolibertad

Muchas gracias Jellby por responder. Y seguimos en la misma: ¿como llamamos (con una palabra) a un mundo donde todo funciona al reves?


----------



## Fernando

...absurdo, disparatado,...

Desde luego, qué bajo ha caído el Cid, que antes era un valiente soldado y ahora es un soldado estrafalario.


----------



## Jellby

Albertolibertad said:


> Muchas gracias Jellby por responder. Y seguimos en la misma: ¿como llamamos (con una palabra) a un mundo donde todo funciona al reves?



Aparte de las sugerencias de Fernando, que son perfectas, también se dice mucho "el mundo al revés" 

También podría valer "surrealista", según el caso.


----------



## Kangy

Jellby said:


> Tienes toda la razón, "bizarro" *no* significa "raro", "extraño", "extravagante", "estrafalario", "grotesco", "esperpéntico", "excéntrico", etc.



Pero sin embargo sí se utiliza con esos significados hoy en día.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Kangy said:


> Pero sin embargo sí se utiliza con esos significados hoy en día.


 
Probablemente porque le dan el significado de la palabra inglesa "bizarre" que nada tiene que ver con la palabra española "bizarro".

Esto dice el DPD:

"...Debe evitarse su empleo con el sentido de ‘raro o extravagante’, calco semántico censurable del francés o del inglés _bizarre..."_


----------



## lamartus

Kangy said:


> Pero sin embargo sí se utiliza con esos significados hoy en día.



No, por aquí no. Siempre lo asocio a _valiente _aunque es una palabra que no se oye todos los días. Me suena a libro de caballería .
Surrealista, como sugiere Jellby, se usa para denominar algo absurdo o con poco sentido así que supongo que podría valer para usarla en según qué contexto.

Saludos.


----------



## falbala84

En España no se usa la palabra "bizarro", su uso en latinoamérica proviene del inglés:

bizarre  ||  adjective story/coincidence/humor extraño, singular; appearance/behavior estrambótico, estrafalario

Gran Diccionario Oxford


----------



## Silvia10975

No sé si es de alguna importancia... pero en francés e italiano la palabra "bizzarre" y "bizzarro" sí que tiene el sentido de "raro" también... Quizàs hayan influido de alguna manera en su sentido hispànico.
Silvia


----------



## lazarus1907

> En esto se llegó a él un soldado bizarro, sobrino del alcalde, diciendo:... - Cervantes
> ¡Qué bizarro caballero! - Juan Ruiz de Alarcón
> Se tenía que confesar la Regenta, aunque pensando un instante nada más en ello, que la complacía encontrar a su salvador tan airoso y bizarro; - Clarín
> En ellos, hay que admirar muchas veces lo bizarro (en el sentido que se dio en *francés* a _bizarre_): - Lázaro Carreter


Hay dos versiones sobre la etimología de la palabra: La más aceptada dice que viene del italiano (RAE), y que significaba originalmente "furioso", "irascundo". La otra dice que viene del vasco y que originalmente significaba "apuesto", "bravo", pero que a los franceses les daba una sensación más bien rara la visión de los soldados bizarros españoles con las barbas, y le cambiaron el significado, y luego el inglés lo adoptó.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hace unas semanas discutíamos el tema en otro hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=507977&highlight=bizarro

Alguien por ahí dijo que usábamos bizarro como extravagante por influencia del Mundo Bizarro en Superman.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, en Argentina bizarro *sí* significa _raro_ o _extravagante_.
Y al parecer, no únicamente en la Argentina.

Lo *bizarro* de todo esto es que la Rae lo recoge remontándose al italiano.
Bueno, pasa que en italiano, así como en francés o inglés, bizarro (traducido, obviamente), significa eso: raro, extravagante. Y en italiano viene del francés, a su vez, creo.
Así que, podemos notar que la Rae sí acogió la acepción original que supone tener la palabra italiana (creo que en un italiano antiguo, sin embargo, ya que hoy en día no se usa así), pero no acogió la actual, extendida en Hispanoamérica.
Y aunque esta viniera ya no del italiano, sino más bien del inglés o del francés, esto a mi parecer no le quita nada (sería, si no un italianismo como en lo es su significado de "valiente" según la Rae, simplemente uno más de los millares de anglicismos o galicismos del español), así que no me lo explico muy bien.
Les digo, me parece muy bizarro nomás


----------



## Jellby

Yo conocía el inglés "bizarre", y si lo hubiera tenido que adaptar, obviamente hubiera dicho "bizarro", pero no sospechaba que existiera la palabreja en español. Más tarde comprobé que existía, pero significaba una cosa distinta.

Imagino que a la mayoría de las personas les sucede algo parecido, adaptan (o copian) una palabra de otro idioma sin saber que en español ya existe con otro significado. Una situación similar: "guay". Al menos en España hace unos años era de uso cotidiano para decir "estupendo" o "cool", y probablemente la inmensa mayoría de los que lo usaban desconocían que en español ya existía la interjección "guay" y que significaba "ay", y obviamente estaba en desuso.


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

La palabra_ bizarre_ en el inglés -según los franceses- viene del francés, que la tomó a su vez del italiano en el siglo XIV. Al principio, en francés, significaba _enojadizo_. En alemán también_ bizarr_ significa extraño y viene del italiano, no sé si vía otra lengua o directamente...

En italiano su significado era algo así como algo que impresiona por ser fuera de lo común, extraño, original y en la edad media -no sé si aún ahora- se aplicaba a los caballos que clavaban coces sin motivo aparente. 

Tal vez la palabra se extendió por (¿algunas de?) las lenguas con el comercio de caballos (también en persa _bizarre_ existe...) y esta característica se quedó en unos como colérico y tal vez de ahí bravo, valiente... mientras que en otros acabó marcando más lo inesperado del comportamiento, y de ahí a raro, extraño, original.

Bueno, y también hay personas que cuando se enfadan ponen unas caras...  y hacen unas cosas... ¿y qué me decís de las maneras de mostrar coraje? Nuestro mismísimo Quijote, tan _estrafalario_ en la época en que se escribió, habría sido un _valiente soldado_ haciendo lo mismo unos siglos antes...

Son sólo pistas sueltas, pero si ligan con otras vuestras tal vez conseguimos algo.

Saludos.


----------



## lladini

pejeman said:


> *insólito**, ta**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _insolĭtus_).
> *1. *adj. Raro, extraño, desacostumbrado.
> 
> ¡Pero si tenemos tanta riqueza en nuestro idioma! ¿Para qué necesitamos usar "bizarro" para expresar raro o extraño?
> 
> Yo conocí la palabreja esa en las historietas de Supermán, pero nunca la adopté. En fin, que Ariel Dorfman y Armand Mattelart tuvieron razón. Hay que volver a leer su obra _Para leer al Pato Donald,_ para comprender la nefasta influencia cultural a que nos vemos sometidos sin percatarnos.



Desde luego, una riqueza enorme que a veces no conocemos lo suficiente. Yo considero "bizarro" una palabra _nuestra_, ya que tiene su origen en el euskera. 

Es un término con una curiosa historia, ya que podría decirse que ha realizado un viaje "de ida y vuelta". Escribí una cosilla sobre esto en mi blog, pero como soy usuario nuevo el sistema no me deja poner aquí un enlace...


----------



## mgwls

Forero said:


> Últimamente En última instancia todos estos bizarros (y bizarres) vinieron del Euskara por "barbudo", o figurativamente "bravo".
> 
> ¿Verdad?



Hola:

Casi todos los diccionarios que he consultado (DRAE, María Moliner, Vox, Oxford y algunos más) dan como último rastro de bizarro (o _bizarre_) la palabra italiana _bizzarro_, que significa (o significaba) iracundo, excepto Wiktionary que efectivamente indica que proviene del vasco, de la palabra _bizar_.

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

lladini said:


> Desde luego, una riqueza enorme que a veces no conocemos lo suficiente. Yo considero "bizarro" una palabra _nuestra_, ya que tiene su origen en el euskera.


 
De acuerdo en que se trata de una palabra _nuestra, _pero cuando significa esforzado, valiente, generoso, lucido o espléndido, no cuando se le da el significado de raro, insólito_. _A propósito de esto último, he aquí la sugerencia del DPD:


"Debe evitarse su empleo con el sentido de ‘raro o extravagante’, calco semántico censurable del francés o del inglés _bizarre: _






</IMG>_«_—_Es un nombre bizarro. _—_No cuando se ha nacido en Sídney y se es australiana»_ (Leyva _Piñata_ [Méx. 1984]). Tampoco debe emplearse _bizarría_ con el sentido de ‘rareza o extravagancia’."


----------



## o0blankita0o

Sea lo que sea a mí se me acaba de caer un mito...  Es una palabra que utilizo casi a diario porque me hace mucha gracia, y que me entere hoy de que he estado diciendo siempre lo contrario.... malditos falsos amigos....


----------



## Pinairun

lazarus1907 said:


> Hay dos versiones sobre la etimología de la palabra: La más aceptada dice que viene del italiano (RAE), y que significaba originalmente "furioso", "irascundo". La otra dice que viene del vasco y que originalmente significaba "apuesto", "bravo", pero que a los franceses les daba una sensación más bien rara la visión de los soldados bizarros españoles con las barbas, y le cambiaron el significado, y luego el inglés lo adoptó.


 

_Bizarra_ es, en vasco, el pelo de la barba. 

Por derivación, _bizarroa_, es alguien barbudo, pero también alguien _de pelo en pecho,_ porque a veces el de la barba y el del pecho se juntan.

Se denomina_  de pelo en pecho_ a alguien valiente, aguerrido, brioso y ... bizarro.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Quizá valga la pena transcribir aquí algunos de los sinónimos que da el CNRTL a *bizarre*.

extraordinario, extravagante, original, extraño, sorprendente, original, fantasioso, fantástico, caprichoso.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos:
Le pregunté a una amiga francesa hace un tiempo cómo entender el término en español y me llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que una sección de las revistas porno es la de "sexo bizarro" entendido como fuera de lo normal.
Yo siempre había entendido que significaba valiente (ahora descubro que por influencia de los cómics)


----------



## Albertolibertad

*MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS LOS QUE HAN PARTICIPADO (HASTA AHORA) EN ESTE FORO.*
Muchas han sido las explicaciones, opiniones, ejemplos, etc. todos ellos muy didácticos y muy bien sustentados en cuanto al origen de la palabra.
Hay alguien que se sorprendió en ver que yo hice referencia en un principio a la "revista de comics de superman" (fué la primera forma en que la vi hace muchos años),pues Clares3 hizo un breve comentario muy cercano a mi planteamiento original.
Y es que la influencia (acepción) en hispanoamerica fue exactamente opuesta a su significado de acuerdo a la Real Academia e incluso a todos los antecedentes que según muchos más duchos en la materia que yo han expuesto aquí.
En Venezuela, mi país, BIZARRO es equivalente a: contrario u opuesto a lo "normal". Y es que de esa tira cómica el comportamineto en ese "MUNDO BIZARRO" era totalmente opuesto a lo que se considera normal en nuestro planeta.

Definitivamente, en Venezuela estamos viviendo un Mundo Bizarro, y es que ahora el "significado heredado" es aplicable 100%.

Y me pregunto: ¿será que la Real Academia tomará en cuenta esa acepción en Venezuela y gran parte de hispanoamerica? Y de ser así, ¿como haría para otorgarle a una misma palabra dos significados completamente opuestos?

¡Vaya!, medio bizarro ¿no?

Espero sigan opinando.

Saludos y de nuevo, gracias.

Alberto.


----------



## Toru-chan

Entonces, a saber, el término ha seguido el siguiente recorrido: euskera>italiano>francés>inglés>español ¡Cuanto menos, curioso! 
Hmm de todas formas... es que decir que algo es 'bizarro' para significar que es extraño es una forma aún más... _bizarra _de decirlo, aunque sea una incorrección resulta a la vez una especie de divertida redundancia. Yo lo suelo usar en un sentido o en otro según el contexto, aunque no sea lo más lícito: al cómic súper extraño cuya trama no tiene sentido alguno lo hemos titulado 'Bizarro', pero si estoy contando una historia de tipo medieval hablaré de un 'bizarro' caballero (y emplearé todos los arcaísmos que pueda recordar). Jejejje ya sé que no debería hacerlo pero... esta doble significación me gusta mucho, así que la introduzco en el español... ^^U


----------



## CHOLUK

¡¡hola!!!,  se tiene que usar la palabra "bizarre", (que proviene del frances), no "bizarro", si queremos referirnos a algo estrafalario, extraÑo.
"bizarro" en espaÑol esta mal utilizado, practicamente es una antinomia de "bizarre".
"bizarro" es: Generoso, lucido, esplendido, valiente, gallardo
claro como suena igual, !dale que va!!, y asi se deforma el idioma ¡¡¡por una letra!!!
Lo que llama la atencion es que se utiliza en medios de comunicacion, oral y escrito. Pero nunca se corrige.
Saludos


----------



## CHOLUK

*¡¡Hola!!!, Se debe  usar la palabra "Bizarre", (Palabra francesa), no "Bizarro", si queremos referirnos a algo estrafalario, extraño.
"Bizarro" en español esta mal utilizado, practicamente es una antinomia de "Bizarre".
"Bizarro" es: Generoso, lucido, espléndido, valiente, gallardo
Claro como suena mas o menos igual, !Dale que va!!, y asi se deforma el idioma ¡¡¡Por una letra!!!
Lo que llama la atención es que se utiliza en medios de comunicación, oral y escrito. Pero nunca se corrige.
**Saludos*


----------



## Pinairun

Tenemos aquí  un "falso amigo".


----------



## Ushuaia

Un dato: el DIEA (Diccionario Integral del Español de la Argentina) toma únicamente la acepción que se discute; la definición de bizarro es "que es muy raro y también muy grotesco" (aclara que es solamente coloquial). En la práctica, *por estos lares* "bizarro" no significa jamás "valiente"; en cuarenta años de vida solo escuché "bizarría" en una canción patria... escrita en 1852.


----------



## CHOLUK

Ushuaia said:


> Un dato: el DIEA (Diccionario Integral del Español de la Argentina) toma únicamente la acepción que se discute; la definición de bizarro es "que es muy raro y también muy grotesco" (aclara que es solamente coloquial). En la práctica, *por estos lares* "bizarro" no significa jamás "valiente"; en cuarenta años de vida solo escuché "bizarría" en una canción patria... escrita en 1852.



¿Qué hacer al respecto de esta palabra? La voz más autorizada, la del "Panhispánico de dudas", dice textualmente: “Debe evitarse su empleo con el sentido de ‘raro o extravagante’, calco semántico del francés  o del inglés bizarre”. Y concluye *desaconsejando* *también el empleo de “bizarría” como ‘rareza o extravagancia’*.
El tema al que vos te referis es el himno "A mi bandera" " ...y llena de orgullo y bizarria, a San Lorenzo se dirijio inmortal..."
Este fenomeno se llama "Calco semantico", que lo utilizan los mas jovenes, lo cual no quiere decir que este bien.
Bizarro, significa, en su verdadera acepcion, hidalguía y valentía, por mas que pasen los años.

SALUDOS


----------



## CHOLUK

Perdona, como la frase esta fuera de contexto, no entendia nada.
Mira, la Real Academia Española, dice que la acepcion bizarro, es lo contrario a lo que se la utiliza, y si se uso en la cancion "A mi bandera", por ser antigua no cambia el significado.
Haceselo entender a los alumnos de las escuelas, que por modismos, o caprichos semanticos la bandera es "Rara, extravagante y grotesca" 
"....y llena de orgullo y bizarria a San Lorenzo se dirigio inmortal..." 
Bizarro español: generoso, lucido, esplendido 
Bizarre (Frances): grotesco, extraño
*¿No se que quieren inventar?

Saludos
*


----------



## Mr.P

Si la tendencia sigue como hasta ahora, en que el significado adoptado se extiende monstruosamente por encima del original, tiendo a sospechar que el bizarro DPD podría terminar cediendo.


----------



## Aviador

Pues, yo no pienso claudicar. No tengo la más mínima intención de inclinarme ante las huestes que siguen la moda impuesta por traductores ignorantes, insidiosos o negligentes que interpretaron el inglés _bizarre_ de las historietas como _bizarro_ y que lograron que su error pasara impune gracias a la indolencia de quienes deberían defender nuestra lengua de estos arteros ataques, es decir, todos nosotros, los hispanohablates.
Más penoso aun es el hecho de que *bizarro nació en nuestra lengua* derivado del euskera y que sólo después fue importado por el italiano, el francés y el inglés del que nos llegó de vuelta con el significado torcido que algunos le dan.
No claudicaré.


----------



## Vampiro

Batalla perdida.
El nuevo significado ya se impuso por goleada (como la de la "U" en Brasil)
Como no uso "bizarro" en ninguna de sus acepciones, a mí maní, no me va ni me viene.
_


----------



## CHOLUK

vampiro said:


> batalla perdida.
> El nuevo significado ya se impuso por goleada (como la de la "u" en brasil)
> como no uso "bizarro" en ninguna de sus acepciones, a mí maní, no me va ni me viene.
> _




¡¡¡Hola!!! Mira aca el asunto no es que se gane por goleada, es la lengua española, nuestra lengua, no un partido de futbol.
Te explico, seria una "Monstruosidad", que se utilice una palabra como "Bizarro", (que ya tiene su acepcion original española), ¡¡¡Como antonimo!!, entonces cambiemos todos sus sinonimos, que son: Hidalguia, gallardia, valentia etc.. No se puede usar un mismo termino, como antonimo. Es lo mismo que si el dia de mañana por modismos estupidos se les ocurra que osado, quiere decir cobarde, y como se pone de moda hay que dejarlo. O la palabra bueno, la conviertan en algo malo. Egoista, en solidario. 
"Bizarro" es lo que quiere decir su acepcion, en forma bien taxativa en la RAE, y se acabo. Es como negar que la nieve es blanca, o la noche sigue al dia. Entrariamos en ideologias "Negacionistas"
Cambiemos todas las palabras de la literatura hispana. _*como alguien dijo por aca*_: *son terminos *_*viejos que no se usan mas, ahora bizarro tiene otro sentido*_¡¡De terror!!, que no se usen, o no esten de moda, nunca pierden su acepcion. La poesía y la literatura, de hace 50 años o mas, segun estos criterios, perdieron su valor. Que no se lean mas, si sus palabras perdieron su acepcion, ¡¡¡Son viejas!!! ¡¡¡Que ridiculo dios mio!!! Ahora quieren que llueva de abajo para arriba.


----------



## Mr.P

No creo que sea para horrorizarse. La lengua es dinámica y de por sí es siempre antojadiza. Más absurdo me parecería tratar de mantenerla estática, sabiendo que eso es virtualmente imposible.


----------



## woosh

Discusión absurda perdonen compañeros foreros pero es así.
 En algún momento habrá habido detractores a ultranza de que oscuro dejase de ser obscuro, de que monstruo fuese sinónimo de mostro o de que nuestro murciélago haya pasado a llamarse murciégalo (todas en el DRAE eh, para darle legalidad al asunto)... Haciendo un somerísima estádistica, sólo escuché 'bizarro' con su acepción original en A mi bandera e innumerable cantidad de veces con su acepción francesa, italiana, inglesa. Solamente hay que ver cuántos acá decían no conocer la acepción española de la palabra, ¿cómo vamos a aprender primero el significado de una palabra en francés que en español? Éso justifica que se la incluya en nuestro léxico. 
Nadie va a negar el origen de bizarro y todos los académicos se quedarán con su preciada palabrita, pero que al menos admitan que nosotros (por que hay bastante más gente que habla español además de esos señores súper cultos) lo usamos de otra manera.


----------



## CHOLUK

Esta bien, el equivocado soy yo, sigan  con su dinamismo y antojos, creen un nuevo idioma, mutenlo.
Ya no tiene ningun sentido esta discusion, yo tengo mis convicciones, y vos las tuyas.
Yo en la escuela a los chicos, les voy a enseñar lo que vos pensas, al diablo el diccionario, lengua y gramatica.
A los pibes les voy a decir que bizarro, es algo grotesco, estrambotico, extraño ¡¡¡Les voy a mentir!!!
Listo se acabo.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Un debate nimio, este, ya lo creo.

Saludos, paz y amor.


----------



## Mr.P

Estimado, no creo que haya necesidad de sobrerreaccionar. El hecho es que el diccionario no es ley. Prueba de ello es que año a año cambia. De no ser así bien podríamos seguir hablando como en el siglo XV (o por qué no, en latín), pero las cosas cambian, las sociedades cambian, y con ello cambia la lengua. Por esto es el diccionario quien se adapta a los hablantes, y no al revés.

Asimismo y curiosamente por estas latitudes muchos entienden la palabra _vituperio_ como un ágape o banquete social.


----------



## CHOLUK

Las palabras se pueden escribir, cambiando, o invirtiendo algunas letras, como hueso, o gueso, pero no cambian su acepci*ó*n.
Bizarro, es bizarro, y en español quiere decir absolutamente lo contrario al uso que se le da, hacen una antinomia de la misma palabra. En el himno "A mi bandera" "....y llena de orgullo y bizarr*í*a, a San Lorenzo se dirigi*ó* inmortal...."
El autor del texto,¿*h*izo uso de "bizarr*í*a" como s*í*mbolo de grotesco,pusil*á*nime, miedoso, cobarde, estrafalario?,¿¿*e*staba loco?, porque estos son los ant*ó*nimos de dicha palabra. Lo pueden ver aqu*í* mismo. No s*é* a qu*é* quieren llegar, yo solo digo que el t*é*rmino en español est*á* mal empleado. Bizarrre palaba francesa, s*í* es extraño, estrafalario. Lo pueden ver en este sitio.
Busquen *b*izarro en español, y luego *b*izarre en franc*é*s. Son dos acepciones distintas.


----------



## luna_mdq

Choluk, amigo, tranquilicesé, que le va a dar un infarto.
La palabra no va a perder su significado original por más que tenga uno nuevo ahora. Nadie va a pensar que la bizarría de a mi bandera o de cualquier texto escrito hace X cantidad de años significa extraño, así como posiblemente nadie que escriba y lea un texto actual va a pensar que se refiere a la valentía.


----------



## ahiqar

Pues yo creo que no sólo inglés o francés. Fijaos que *bizarro *significa raro también en portugués.


----------



## Pinairun

Aquí lo que hay es un contubernio de países interesados en aplastar nuestra noble bizarría.


----------



## ahiqar

Exacto. Todos contra nosotros.


----------



## Colchonero

Y lo curioso es que bizarro no es una palabra auténticamente _ejpañola: _viene del italiano.


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> Y lo curioso es que bizarro no es una palabra auténticamente _ejpañola: _viene del italiano.



A estas alturas, vaya usted a saber de dónde viene. Lo que parece cierto es que salió viajera.
El profesor Héctor Balsas, miembro de la Academia Nacional de Letras de Uruguay, dice aquí:   


> El _Webster´s enciclopedic unabridged dictionary of the English languaje_ expone su posición y asegura que el inglés _bizarre_ procede del español _bizarro_ (valiente), el cual, a su vez, quizá lo tomó del vascuence _bizar_, que quiere decir "barba".



Debo añadir que "la barba" es _bizar_ra.


----------



## Vampiro

luna_mdq said:


> Choluk, amigo, tranquilicesé, que le va a dar un infarto.
> La palabra no va a perder su significado original por más que tenga uno nuevo ahora. Nadie va a pensar que la bizarría de a mi bandera o de cualquier texto escrito hace X cantidad de años significa extraño, así como posiblemente nadie que escriba y lea un texto actual va a pensar que se refiere a la valentía.


Tal cual.
Más claro, echarle agua.
Lo que diga el diccionario de la RAE, en su justo contexto, que bastantes definiciones absurdas o contradictorias tiene como para tomárselo muy en serio.
Saludos.
_


----------



## woosh

Yo tenía entendido que salió del italiano, de alguna palabra que significaba barba. 
Actualmente en italiano _bizzarro_ es una palabra muy usada y tiene dos acepciones: por un lado, extraño y por otro lado se les llama así a los caballos briosos. No se aplica a personas, sólo a caballos (vaya uno a saber por qué), lo cierto es que es bastante trotamundo y en la mayoría de los idiomas en los que existe sólo significa extraño, salvo en italiano y en español, uno lo usa poara caballos y otra para personas pero básicamente designa la misma cualidad.


----------



## merquiades

¿Usáis esta palabra?  Me parece un adjetivo bonito, poderoso, eficaz, en cualquiera de sus acepciones -- el soldado bizarro (valiente y honrado) -- la experiencia más bizarra de mi vida (rara, extraña)-- caballo bizarro (brioso) -- pero de verdad no recuerdo haberlo oído o leído nunca, en castellano al menos. No sé si todo el mundo lo entendería.


----------



## miguel89

En la lengua hablada, salvo ironías, se usa sólo en la acepción puesta en tela de juicio, y es bastante común. En la escrita  quizá se use también en los demás sentidos, pero con tinte arcaizante.


----------



## jazyk

> Pues yo creo que no sólo inglés o francés. Fijaos que *bizarro *significa raro también en portugués.


Por influencia del francés y del inglés sí, pero el significado original es el mismo del español.


----------



## Mr.P

Significado original que claramente fue un rotundo fracaso.


----------



## jorgema

Mucho más que bizarro en el sentido de valiente, yo había escuchado y usado *bizarría *como valentía, especialmente cuando en la escuela nos hablaban de los héroes de la Patria. Es decir, no se decía que un héroe X era bizarro (quizás por ahí algún poema que hablaba de _bizarros guerreros_), sino más a menudo que éste mostraba o demostraba bizarría. 
Ese otro sentido de bizarro, influencia del francés, lo vine a conocer hasta mucho después en mi vida, justamente en mis clases de francés, cuando la profesora (francesa nativa) quiso traducirnos _bizarre _como bizarro. Ella insistía que así lo había visto y leído, a pesar de que a nosotros bizarro en el sentido de raro o extravagante nos resultaba extraño.
En el Perú no es un uso común y dudo que sea popular. Más bien creo que es algo muy literario y hasta esnob, de gente familiarizada con la literatura extranjera (al Bizarro de Superman no lo conocieron muchos, debido a una dictadura militar que cortó la entrada del cómic estadounidense).


----------



## woosh

Mr.P said:


> Significado original que claramente fue un rotundo fracaso.


----------



## Vampiro

Como diría un amigo abogado, "A las pruebas me remito":

_Como si fuera un trofeo o una bizarra atracción turística, un guardia permitía a pequeños grupos ver el cadáver del ex dictador, mientras se discutía su entierro y aumentaban las dudas sobre las circunstancias de su muerte._

(El Mercurio - Chile - Edición del sábado 22-oct-2011, Pag. A 6)

Saludos.
_


----------



## CHOLUK

¿Que abogado tenes? El abogado del Diablo ¡JAJA!. ¡¡¡Un periódico me traes de prueba!!!, "El mercurio", ¿El periodista del articulo? ¿Es un Academico de RAE? Si por eso estoy debatiendo, que los medios orales, escritos y en televisión, usan mal el término. Si los diarios tiene errores ortográficos garrafales. O sea... ¿¿¿Vos le crees mas a un diario, que a la RAE, o un diccionario hispano, en una palabra que hace ciento de años que tuvo la misma acepción??? ¡¡¡Increible!!!
Te la hago simple, cuando vos encuentres en un diccionario de habla hispana, o de la RAE, la acepción de "Bizarro", que vos queres a toda costa: extravagante, estrafalario, cobarde, pusilanime. Me contas, esto ya me tiene harto. Teoria negacionista pura.
Y la prueba ¡¡Un diario!!, como dueño de la gran verdad. Parece una broma.
Dicen que páramo es un oasis, se esta usando mucho, habra que dejarlo así.


----------



## Mate

Comprendo tu postura pero tampoco es para tomarse las cosas así, Choluk, que aquí todos queremos llegar a viejos (y si es posible, divertidos). 

Estamos conversando acerca del uso que se le da y el significado que tiene la palabra "bizarro", no de su derecho a la existencia. 

Todas la palabras y expresiones tienen derecho a existir en tanto haya gente que las usa, y en este caso muchos han encontrado una palabra corta y directa  que de no ser por ella habría que recurrir a muchas más palabras. Además, se ha puesto de moda. 

No pude encontrar ninguna referencia aceptable de la llegada de la acepción "estrafalario, etc." pero estoy casi seguro que ha sido a través de las historietas de Súperman (que yo consumía ávidamente). O sea, pura colonización cultural, aunque luego la globalización ha traído cosas peores, la verdad. 

Aquí en Buenos Aires y alrededores, muchas veces estuve en reuniones de gente de la edad de mis hijos y en toda conversación se decía dos o tres veces _eso es una bizarrada_ o que_ pasó algo totalmente bizarro_. 
No se les ocurriría usar otra palabra porque esa les cae como anillo al dedo; es perfecta. El único problema lo tienen unos señores que, según se dice, administran conceptos tales como "la norma culta debe prescindir de esta deformación maligna, de esta perversión que tienen las lenguas que siempre nos sorprenden con palabras que están mal pero se usan y mucho. 

Por más que ellos no la acepten la forma prevalecerá si la gente la tiene incorporada a su léxico diario, y la palabra le sirve para expresarse de manera más sintética y precisa.

¿O nadie escuchó (lo correcto es oyó) decir "nos metimos y el agua del lago estaba _congelada_". Está mal porque si hubiese estado realmente congelada tenés que romper o derretir el hielo antes de meterte. Y si embargo ese uso de congelado/a ya está instalado también. 

Y si nos vamos a andar poniendo mal por eso, los únicos perjudicados seremos nosotros, por pretender ir en contra de la corriente en una cuestión entre intrascendente e inexistente.


----------



## Vampiro

CHOLUK said:


> ¿Que abogado tenes? El abogado del Diablo ¡JAJA!. ¡¡¡Un periódico me traes de prueba!!!, "El mercurio", ¿El periodista del articulo? ¿Es un Academico de RAE? Si por eso estoy debatiendo, que los medios orales, escritos y en televisión, usan mal el término. Si los diarios tiene errores ortográficos garrafales. O sea... ¿¿¿Vos le crees mas a un diario, que a la RAE, o un diccionario hispano, en una palabra que hace ciento de años que tuvo la misma acepción??? ¡¡¡Increible!!!
> Te la hago simple, cuando vos encuentres en un diccionario de habla hispana, o de la RAE, la acepción de "Bizarro", que vos queres a toda costa: extravagante, estrafalario, cobarde, pusilanime. Me contas, esto ya me tiene harto. Teoria negacionista pura.
> Y la prueba ¡¡Un diario!!, como dueño de la gran verdad. Parece una broma.
> Dicen que páramo es un oasis, se esta usando mucho, habra que dejarlo así.


La prueba es que con ese significado ya la están usando medios de prensa tan insignes como “El Mercurio”, que no es “un periódico” más, sino uno de los mejores y más antiguos diarios de América.  Ya se quisieran en cualquier país del mundo un diario de esa calidad, más allá de posturas editoriales o ideológicas.
El periodista dudo que sea académico de la RAE, pero Dios nos libre y nos guarde de algunos académicos de la RAE.
El diccionario que tanto parece gustarte hoy en día no es más que una simple colección de términos en uso, por lo tanto es sólo cuestión de tiempo para que “bizarro” tenga la acepción discutida en este hilo.
Tampoco es la definición “que yo quiero a toda costa”, ya dije que me da lo mismo, que la palabra de marras no suelo usarla.  Lo único que estoy afirmando es que el significado de “raro, extravagante, etc.” es el que más se usa hoy en día, le pese a quien le pese.   Esa definición tampoco es opuesta a la antigua, sólo es diferente, por lo tanto no veo por qué no puedan convivir en un diccionario, cosas mucho peores se han visto.
En fin, con ese carácter te vas a ganar una úlcera pronto.  Te recomiendo tomarte las cosas con más calma.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> [...] “El Mercurio”, que no es “un periódico” más, sino uno de los mejores y más antiguos diarios de América. [...]


No es sólo uno de los más antiguos de América, sino *el más antiguo del mundo en lengua castellana*. Fue fundado en Valparaíso en 1827 por Pedro Vicuña y luego el riojano Santos Tornero lo transformó en un verdadero diario y ha publicado desde entonces sin interrupción alguna. Hace algunos meses, tuve el honor de conocer a algunos de los descendientes de este último en Chile en una recepción en la sede de El Mercurio en Santiago durante la visita del presidente de la comunidad de La Rioja, don Pedro Sanz Alonso.
A pesar de lo anterior y de que me consta que cuidan la redacción (sobre todo en la edición impresa) no me fío porque a veces encuentro errores en sus textos.


----------



## Mr.P

De hecho creo que tenemos que atenernos a lo más simples. Las palabras están hechas para que logremos entendernos. Si uno dice bizarro por raro, extraño, etc. Todo bien. Si vas por la vida y por elogiar a alguien le dices que es bizarro, no auguro una buena acogida, y así va la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Canela Mad

Como alguien decía antes, para los que vimos de niños los dibujos animados de Superman, bizarro siempre va a ser raro, invertido, siniestro. Me encantaba cuando salía Superman Bizarro, creo que era uno de los pocos gestos de humor que se permitía la historia. Aquí la cultura pop ha derrotado al buen sentido lingúístico, confieso que he usado y usaré mal la palabra bizarro.


----------



## Aviador

Canela Mad said:


> Como alguien decía antes, para los que vimos de niños los dibujos animados de Superman, bizarro siempre va a ser raro, invertido, siniestro. Me encantaba cuando salía Superman Bizarro, creo que era uno de los pocos gestos de humor que se permitía la historia. Aquí la cultura pop ha derrotado al buen sentido lingúístico, confieso que he usado y usaré mal la palabra bizarro.


Entiendo perfectamente tu punto de vista, pero para quienes como yo crecieron leyendo en el colegio los textos clásicos de lectura obligatoria en que el término _bizarro_ aparece con su castizo significado, el giro semántico que te es tan natural nos parece una aberración.
Lo que más me molesta de todo esto es que les han metido por las narices a tantos incautos hispanohablantes el producto de una traducción mal hecha. La obra de algún traductor ignorante o negligente que permitió que el inglés de las historietas pusiera su pie sobre el castizo significado de un término que nació en nuestra lengua y que los otros idiomas como el inglés importaron después con un significado diferente al original hispano. Es decir, están comprando un producto falsificado, una mala copia del original. Qué pena.


----------



## Jacobtm

Jaja, no tenía ni idea que ''bizarro'' tiene tal significado.

''Bizarro'' en inglés no quiere tanto raro/extraño como patas arriba/al reves. Es una referencia a otro mundo ''Bizarro'' de Superman, donde existe un Superman que lleva una ''S'' al reves, y quien es bruto, feo y malevolo que se llama ''Bizarro Superman'' o simplemente ''Bizarro''. 

Si se pone a buscar por google ''bizarro'' van a ver que todas las imagines son de Superman y su homólogo Bizarro. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=bizarro+world&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1031&bih=663&sei= umurTpPsDefx0gGv2eS-Dw#um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=bizarro&pbx=1&oq=bizarro&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1867l2962l0l3096l6l4l0l0l0l0l152l374l3.1l4l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=c1fd0f3d7715d268&biw=1031&bih=663

La palabra ''bizzare'' sí tiene el significado de raro/extraño.


----------



## Canela Mad

Aviador said:


> Entiendo perfectamente tu punto de vista, pero para quienes como yo crecieron leyendo en el colegio los textos clásicos de lectura obligatoria en que el término _bizarro_ aparece con su castizo significado, el giro semántico que te es tan natural nos parece una aberración.
> Lo que más me molesta de todo esto es que les han metido por las narices a tantos incautos hispanohablantes el producto de una traducción mal hecha. La obra de algún traductor ignorante o negligente que permitió que el inglés de las historietas pusiera su pie sobre el castizo significado de un término que nació en nuestra lengua y que los otros idiomas como el inglés importaron después con un significado diferente al original hispano. Es decir, están comprando un producto falsificado, una mala copia del original. Qué pena.



Pues sí Aviador, yo soy una de esas víctimas, una de las incautas que compró un producto lingüístico espurio, más falso que una moneda de cuero. Lo sé y, sin embargo en mi cerebro la conexión neuronal que estableció este significado desde mi más tierna infancia televisiva, sigue inalterable. Cosas dela cultura audiovisual, supongo. Tampoco es que me pese mucho, más problemas me han causado algunas otras cosas falsificadas. 

Yo también tuve que leer clásicos en el colegio (algunos de ellos estupendos, otros insufribles) y aunque reconocía que bizarro en ese contexto era otra cosa (la correcta), no dejaba de parecerme graciosísimo. A las ñiñas de mi clase nos hacía tanta gracia que el Cid Campeador fuese bizarro como que San José fuese el padre _putativo_ de Jesús. 

¡Qué mundo!


----------



## 涼宮

merquiades said:


> ¿Usáis esta palabra?  Me parece un adjetivo bonito, poderoso, eficaz, en cualquiera de sus acepciones -- el soldado bizarro (valiente y honrado) -- la experiencia más bizarra de mi vida (rara, extraña)-- caballo bizarro (brioso) -- pero de verdad no recuerdo haberlo oído o leído nunca, en castellano al menos. No sé si todo el mundo lo entendería.



En Latino América es de uso común, en Venezuela la oyes con cierta frecuencia para decir ''raro'', de hecho, poca gente en mi país sabe que su significado original es gallardo . Aun si bien se diga que bizarro no se debería emplear para decir raro, terminará porque se acepte una doble significación.  El uso impera sobre la norma. la DRAE podrá decir misa, pero es la gente la que cambia la lengua realmente y no una institución.


----------



## Csalrais

Tampoco es tan complicado deshacerse de esta clase de usos "incorrectos" (por si no queda claro, estoy usando comillas), basta con tener un hermano aficionado a tocar las narices que un día descubra esta polémica sobre el significado original de "bizarro". Cada vez que la usaba para decir que algo era raro me respondía "ah, ¿así que es valiente?", así que dejé de usar bizarro en ese sentido y ahora *aberrante* es una palabra de mi vocabulario habitual.


----------



## luna_mdq

¡No de nuevo, decía!


----------



## Pixidio

Bizarro claramente tiene dos significados. Diga lo que diga quién lo diga. He dicho.


----------



## Madrugador

Saludos desde Puerto Rico de niño yo escuche que bizarro se le conocia a una persona que era dadivosa, que de lo que tenia fuera comida o alguna otra cosa pero en especial dar de comer de lo suyo a los demas eso era una persona bizarra, o bizarro.


----------



## Martoo

Bizarro este _post_ tan largo, ya resuelto... un moderador tendría que cerrarlo ya (que lástima que yo no soy uno ) .


----------



## Mate

Martoo said:


> Bizarro este _post_ tan largo, ya resuelto... un moderador tendría que cerrarlo ya (que lástima que yo no soy uno ) .


Esto puse en octubre del año pasado: _Estamos conversando acerca del uso que se le da y el significado que tiene la palabra "bizarro", no de su derecho a la existencia._

Se ve que no está resuelto, porque la gente sigue aportando la acepción que se le da a la palabra en su región. Sin ir más lejos, desde recién que sabemos a qué le dicen bizarro en Puerto Rico.


----------



## cbrena

Y yo recién que he descubierto que soy una bizarra en todas sus acepciones por conseguir leerlo entero.

(Esto es un hilo histórico, y la historia no se borra)


----------



## Vampiro

cbrena said:


> Y yo recién que he descubierto que soy una bizarra en todas sus acepciones por conseguir leerlo entero.
> 
> (Esto es un hilo histórico, y la historia no se borra)


¿Te lo leíste todo?

Eso ya pasa del campo de lo bizarro para entrar en lo gore.
_


----------



## merquiades

> La visión clara y oportuna del fotógrafo Álvarez Bravo muestra lo bizarro que puede llegar a ser nuestra vida cotidiana; detiene en el tiempo en un instante, lo aísla y exagera, convierte lo ordinario en algo único y fantástico.


Vaya, es la primera vez que veo escrita esta palabra con la acepción de "fantástico" y recordé este hilo.  El ejemplo es mexicano.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Perdonad la intromisión en esta algarabía de hilo.
No es bueno para el correcto funcionamiento de nuestros circuitos neuronales el ruído en la comunicación y mucho peor todavía es no _aures praebere_, que diría el clásico.
Cuando en una palabra del idioma aparecen dos valores semánticos tan aparentemente contradictorios, lo primero es averiguar su historia, para comprobar si los varios valores ya están en origen o no. En caso de no estar en origen, habrá que motivar el nuevo significado en la lengua prestataria.
Si aún así el problema subsistiese, habría entonces que investigar los valores actuales en el _corpus_ del español moderno y clarificar los semas que intervienen y su proceso constitutivo.
En el caso que nos atañe fué Corominas (y Pit) quien aclaró el origen: el italiano. La palabra _bizzarro_ aparece desde Dante, primero con un sentido (en el _Inferno_ VIII, creo recordar) peyorativo de 'loco furioso y autodestructivo', que va perdiendo paulatinamente, para pasar a significar 'brioso' (s. XVII).
Parece que en español, lengua en que es un italianismo de mediados del s. XVI, fué palabra de moda, marca de elegancia italiana (el paradigma de la _finesse_ de la época, como muestran el éxito de la traducción de Boscán del *Cortesano* de Castiglione y _la publicación de El Galateo español_ de Dantisco) y a través de varios usos.
_Bizarre_ en francés, en el sentido de 'extraño, desusado' es italianismo de principios del s. XVI, anterior al italianismo español *bizarro*. También posteriormente (seguramente un españolismo) significa 'valiente' en francés.
El sentido primario en que el español aceptó el italianismo, 'valiente' (en Ercilla), enseguida se lleno de semas valorativos positivos, hasta llegar a significar 'hermoso', 'elegante' (Cervantes, Quevedo). La palabra era un juguete de moda, una marca de elegancia y así la usaron sin demasiada fijeza nuestros clásicos. 
El galicismo inglés _bizarre_ (en relación con el tópico del 'mundo al revés', derivado del significado francés de 'sorprendentemente desusado', 'raro, extraño') volvió a poner sobre el tapete la primitiva acepción italiana (_bizzarro_ es derivado de _bizza_ 'rabieta', 'ataque de ira'), la que presentaba Dante.
Actualmente en español el sentido primitivo italiano, que a través del inglés (y antes del francés) se instala poco a poco desde el s.XIX, y con ímpetu desde la segunda mitad del s. XX, va desplazando en lo oral (rgistro al que no pertenece en origen esta palabra, exclusivamente culta) al significado de 'brioso y valiente', que había pervivido como cultismo de la poesía encomiástica y épica y que hoy en la mayor parte del dominio hispánico se siente como anticuada y rimbombante.
Como veis, las palabras a veces tienen una historia extraña, con vaivenes, idas y vueltas y guadianas varios. Por eso, sulfurarse por mor de un uso de más o de menos, sólo fomenta nuestras dolencias, las del alma (desazón, frustración e ira) y la del cuerpo (estrés y cefalalgia).


----------



## Vampiro

Chapeau, Xiao.
Magistral (como siempre)
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

No se merecen. Todo consiste en buena bibliografía, sentido común y ganas de no joder.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo diría, si se me permite el juego fácil, Xiaopeau.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

Pues yo creo que eventualmente la RAE perderá esta batalla. Si uno dice "¡Qué hombre tan bizarro!",  un porcentaje bajísimo entiende que es valiente. Pero si digo, "¡Qué película tan bizarra!", me entienden casi todos. Y el que no entiende  "bizarra", pues le parecerá una palabra rara.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

Pues yo creo que eventualmente la RAE perderá esta batalla. Si uno dice "¡Qué hombre tan bizarro!",  un porcentaje bajísimo entiende que es valiente. Pero si digo, "¡Qué película tan bizarra!", me entienden casi todos. Y el que no entiende qué significa "bizarra", pues le parecerá una palabra rara y estará en sintonía. Yo, al menos, no pienso dejar de usarla con ese significado "prestado".


----------



## Agró

Edgar Soberón Torchia said:


> Pues yo creo que *eventualmente *la RAE perderá esta batalla.


Es muy raro oír que alguien use "bizarro" con el sentido de "valiente", en la actualidad: No es una palabra común, ni siquiera por escrito. No me extrañaría a mí tampoco que la Academia acabe aceptando "eventualmente" con el sentido que le has dado en esa frase, que tampoco lo tiene.

*2.* El adverbio _eventualmente_ significa, con propiedad, ‘*de manera eventual o circunstancial*’: _«La diarrea estival, que eventualmente aqueja a los cachorros,_ [...] _debe consultarse de inmediato»_ (Azar _Border_ [Arg. 1980]). A menudo adquiere el sentido de ‘*opcionalmente o a voluntad*’: _«Un decorado al que eventualmente se le pueden ir incorporando los elementos no eróticos que se desee»_ (Goytisolo _Estela_ [Esp. 1984]). *No debe utilizarse con el significado de ‘al final o finalmente’*, calco censurable del inglés _eventually:_




_«Tal vez por eso Castro terminó eventualmente desterrando al Che de Cuba»_ (_DAméricas_ [EE. UU.] 15.4.97). Tampoco es apropiado el sentido de ‘provisional o temporalmente’: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_«El  internacional sólo pareció sentirse cómodo cuando ocupó eventualmente  la plaza de Iván Rocha, que abandonó el terreno durante siete minutos a  causa de una lesión»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.10.94).


----------



## merquiades

A mi juicio, bizarro es una palabra muy poco usada cual que sea su significado:  valiente o raro.  ¿Lo usáis a diario?
Eventualmente significa posiblemente no finalmente.  Eso es lo que quiere decir Edgar, ¿no? Que quizás la RAE pierda la batalla.


----------



## Jonno

Creo que no se ha comentado (he revisado por encima el hilo y no he encontrado el dato) pero el Diccionario de Uso del Español de María Moliner sí recoge ese uso como extraño, curioso, alternativo...

Lo que pasa es que parece que ya no está disponible para su consulta en Internet en diclib.com ¿Sabéis algo sobre la misteriosa desaparición de doña María? 


A Merquiades: no, no se usa a diario. Normalmente su uso está asociado a vídeos, cómics, películas o hechos realmente insólitos, con estéticas o situaciones que se salen de los cánones establecidos. Nunca se usa en la vida cotidiana como sinónimo de "raro". Por ejemplo, si alguien pierde un libro no dice "¡Qué bizarro! Juraría haberlo dejado encima de la mesa..." Y en la actualidad no creo que mucha gente lo use como sinónimo de "valiente".


----------



## Julvenzor

La RAE puede perder muchas batallas; mas prefiero que ocurra frente a argumentos razonados de otros académicos y no por los males del pópulo: solecista, desconocedor de etimología, fácilmente improntable por los extranjerismos y nunca teniente de diccionarios. Que una palabra reciba nuevas acepciones resulta justificable; sin  embargo, nada conlleva peores malentendidos que hallarse significados contrarios.

No sé ustedes; pero yo estoy harto de que tanta gente use un absurdo angloespañol y encima lo defiendan como "madre patria" o a modo de rabieta infantil.  La ignorancia es atrevida, dicen.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## 1x8Dieciocho

Julvenzor said:


> La RAE puede perder muchas batallas; mas prefiero que ocurra frente a argumentos razonados de otros académicos y no por los males del pópulo: solecista, desconocedor de etimología, fácilmente improntable por los extranjerismos y nunca teniente de diccionarios. Que una palabra reciba nuevas acepciones resulta justificable; sin  embargo, nada conlleva peores malentendidos que hallarse significados contrarios.
> 
> No sé ustedes; pero yo estoy harto de que tanta gente use un absurdo angloespañol y encima lo defiendan como "madre patria" o a modo de rabieta infantil.  La ignorancia es atrevida, dicen.
> 
> Un saludo cordial.


Wow. Impresionante xD


El término _bizarre_ efectivamente proviene de la lengua inglesa, pero dudo mucho que se haya extendido debido a ninguna tirada de cómics de Superman. A mí me parece más bien que su uso se ha viralizado por la influencia de muchos sectores de internet, conocidos por su facilidad en apropiarse o rescatar términos y popularizar su expresión. Sólo que en este caso, evidentemente, la acepción es errónea. Y si se legitima cualquier uso y no se establecen ciertos criterios, el idioma inevitablemente acaba por fragmentarse.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Forero said:


> Últimamente todos estos bizarros (y bizarres) vinieron del Euskara por "barbudo", o figurativamente "bravo".
> 
> ¿Verdad?



Bizardun. Me extraña que ningún forero español haya hecho notar este detalle. Debe ser una rémora del franquismo.


----------



## Jonno

Creo que sí se ha comentado. El tema tiene 5 páginas y desde mi teléfono es incómodo revisarlas, pero me parece que sí se hizo mención al posible origen vasco. Yo no le doy mucha credibilidad, e incluso un diccionario etimológico español-francés-euskera que he consultado dice que _bizarro_, en euskera, significa "generoso" y su uso procede del castellano. No relaciona _bizar_ y _bizarro_, aunque ambas entradas son consecutivas.

(Lo de la rémora del franquismo no lo he entendido).


----------



## Rolivares

De todas las lenguas romances, ni el rumano, ni el gallego ni el catalán tienen la palabra "bizarro" en ningún acepción. Restan el italiano, el francés, el portugués y el español; son tres contra uno los que aceptan el uso de "bizarro" como extravagante. El portugués registra esta última acepción y anota que es galicismo. El italiano, por su parte, siendo la lengua origen del término, sólo registra:

*1 *_agg _che ha qualcosa di singolare, di stravagante, di originale *2 *_agg _[detto di cavallo] focoso

Como vemos, la lengua original del término ha eliminado el sentido que sigue defendiendo la RAE a capa y espada, como en el siglo XVI, cuando se adoptó la palabra del italiano. Hoy en día ya nadie habla de alguien bizarro como alguien valiente. En cambio sí como alguien extravagante o singular. Si acaso, queda un remanente antiguo aplicado al caballo fogoso, pero nada más y es raro. Se aplicaba antiguamente a los soldados, a los espadachines. Hoy ya no hay espadachines y los soldados son valorados de manera muy distinta (al menos eso espero). Pero claro, en España la RAE se aferra al significado arcaizante, atávico. Parece que ha olvidado el acuerdo de hacer una gramática descriptiva y no una gramática normativa. Nosotros aquí luchando por despejar la "leyenda negra" de España y ellos, abonándola.


----------



## Julvenzor

Rolivares said:


> De todas las lenguas romances, ni el rumano, ni el gallego ni el catalán tienen la palabra "bizarro" en ningún acepción. Restan el italiano, el francés, el portugués y el español; son tres contra uno los que aceptan el uso de "bizarro" como extravagante. El portugués registra esta última acepción y anota que es galicismo. El italiano, por su parte, siendo la lengua origen del término, sólo registra:
> 
> *1 *_agg _che ha qualcosa di singolare, di stravagante, di originale *2 *_agg _[detto di cavallo] focoso
> 
> Como vemos, la lengua original del término ha eliminado el sentido que sigue defendiendo la RAE a capa y espada, como en el siglo XVI, cuando se adoptó la palabra del italiano. Hoy en día ya nadie habla de alguien bizarro como alguien valiente. En cambio sí como alguien extravagante o singular. Si acaso, queda un remanente antiguo aplicado al caballo fogoso, pero nada más y es raro. Se aplicaba antiguamente a los soldados, a los espadachines. Hoy ya no hay espadachines y los soldados son valorados de manera muy distinta (al menos eso espero). Pero claro, en España la RAE se aferra al significado arcaizante, atávico. Parece que ha olvidado el acuerdo de hacer una gramática descriptiva y no una gramática normativa. Nosotros aquí luchando por despejar la "leyenda negra" de España y ellos, abonándola.




No negaré que lleve razón en cuanto a cómo se usa el vocablo en la actualidad; pero tampoco generalice con "nadie". A menos que asumamos que los escritores y las obras de éstos no merezcan consideración. A veces noto que estos debates se van de las manos y acaban planteándose demasiado desde el terreno político y recuerdan, más bien, a antiguas rencillas contra el imperialismo español. Que cada uno la use como desee; a mí, personalmente, los anglicismos (hoy sí lo es) me sacan de quicio, sobre todo, cuando implican la tergiversación o transformación de una palabra ya existente.

El vocabulario, a pesar de ello, no resulta tan importante como la gramática. Más preocupante es la postura de la RAE frente al leísmo de tercera persona, el cual nos conducirá a la aceptación, más tarde o más temprano, del laísmo y el loísmo. Los castellanos más corrompidos por el inglés estarán de suerte, pronto usamos los pronombres como ellos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Rolivares said:


> Hoy en día ya nadie habla de alguien bizarro como alguien valiente. En cambio sí como alguien extravagante o singular.



Gracias, Rolivares, por hacerme ver que no soy nadie.


----------



## Rolivares

Nadie, según el propio RAE, es "ninguna persona". Persona viva, se entiende. A diferencia de lo que pudieran pensar algunos, la lengua hablada es la que hace evolucionar la lengua. La lengua escrita la va fijando en el devenir histórico. Pero la lengua escrita no está por encima de la lengua hablada, de ninguna manera. No hay jerarquía entre ambas formas de una lengua por más que haya quienes nos pinten ese espectro. En el italiano, la acepción de "focoso" de la palaba "bizzarro" ha pasado a segundo término. Para mí, esa es la perspectiva más saludable, porque a pesar de la ciencia ficción, por muy estimulante que sea para la imaginación, el tiempo, la historia, avanzan, no retroceden. De todo hay en la viña del Señor y no dudo que haya quien le diga a una chica guapa "¡Qué bizarra eres!", o a un policía uniformado "!Qué bizarro vas!". Pero eso sí, nos sonará a la inmensa mayoría en plan de chunga. Y estoy completamente segura de que nunca más volverá a extenderse el uso que se le dio a la palabra en el castellano del siglo XVI. Aceptemos los hechos: el uso impuesto por la RAE va en retroceso.

Ahora bien, todo es ideológico. Si yo emito una opinión, esta será siempre ideológica. Si me cepillo los dientes, con todo lo utilitario que es, algo de ideología hay en ello sin duda. La postura de la RAE es ideológica: conservar no sólo como acepción principal, sino como acepción ÚNICA, la que está sólo en los libros, libros cuyos autores, en un porcentaje apabullantemente alto, ya están muertos. La obra sigue viva, sí, la acepción también, pero esa realidad no es superior a la realidad del organismo vivo de la lengua que cambia día a día. Los numerosísimos hablantes que se entienden perfectamente usando la palabra "bizarro" como extravagante, tampoco son nadie, señores.


----------



## VerodeVenezuela

Creo que solemos entender bizarro con la acepción que proviene del inglés y el francés, debido al "mundo bizarro" popularizado en la historieta Superman y sus sagas.  Al menos, para mí, estoy segura que de ahí proviene la confusión.

Aquí el link de Wikipedia: Bizarro (cómic) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola, foreros: ya fue referida la canción "Mi bandera", de modo que los argentinos no pueden alegar ignorancia de su significado primario. Yo evito cuidadosamente usarla con el otro significado, y las veces que intenté explicarle a alguien que no significa raro o estrafalario sino gallardo y valiente me miran con cara de que el del problema soy yo.
Se parece, o es equivalente a:
-Bárbaro, que viene de los bárbaros, y que deriva barbarie, pero que en Argentina también se usa como bárbaro, algo que está muy bien, muy macanudo...
-Macanudo, que viene de macana, una especie de basto o palo; hacer una macana es hacer una torpeza o provocar algo negativo; en cambio cuando algo es macanudo entonces está muy bien.
Depende del bando desde donde se mire.
P.D.: algo parecido con eventually, que se traduce como finalmente (algo que va a suceder, tarde o temprano) y eventualmente, que es un acaso, una eventualidad. No una fatalidad.
Saludos


----------



## swift

La Academia por fin se puso al día con el uso:


> bizarro, rra. ... [Adición de acepción]. ‖ adj. 2 bis. Raro, extravagante o fuera de lo común.


La RAE presenta las novedades del «Diccionario de la lengua española» en su actualización 23.5


----------



## Aviador

Qué bien había comenzado mi día. Quién iba a imaginar que sería la que limpia, fija y da esplendor la que me lo arruinaría.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Aviador said:


> Qué bien había comenzado mi día. Quién iba a imaginar que sería la que limpia, fija y da esplendor la que me lo arruinaría.




O incluir una palabra que jamás he oído a ningún periodista deportivo (y mira que hablan mal) y que creo que nadie en su sano juicio usaría: "dribleador"  Cuando lo he visto en las noticias casi me da algo...

Saludos


----------



## Ballenero

Miguel On Ojj said:


> O incluir una palabra que jamás he oído a ningún periodista deportivo (y mira que hablan mal) y que creo que nadie en su sano juicio usaría: "dribleador"  Cuando lo he visto en las noticias casi me da algo...
> 
> Saludos


Eso siempre había sido “mareador”, de marear la pelota.
Pero esa acepción no aparece en el diccionario.

¿Qué credibilidad le queda a la RAE?
¿Por qué no declaran el español como lengua muerta, venden la RAE a una franquicia estadounidense y se van a su casa?
¿Para qué esforzarse?
Me dan ganas de escribir sin acentos ni comas y de poner los signos de interrogación y exclamación solo al final.
¿Por qué no puedo llevar un petacho en la ropa?
Necesito un break.


----------



## swift

De doña Elena Álvarez Mellado:





> Creo que aquí hay una lección que extraer para todo el mundo: que en lo que a lengua se refiere, no tiene sentido ponerle puertas al campo. Ya puede venir la RAE o el papa de Roma a censurar un uso lingüístico que si los hablantes lo consideran útil o les gusta por cualquier motivo, lo usarán y los diccionarios tendrán que acabar recogiéndolo. Los puristas tienen esa batalla perdida.
> 
> Bizarro: “Las palabras no somos estancas, evolucionamos”


----------



## Ballenero

Quizás exageré un poco en mi intervención anterior.
Pero me resulta curioso (por usar un adjetivo que no esté relacionado con el protagonista de este hilo) que Supermán sea capaz de influir en la lengua española hasta el punto de darle la vuelta al significado de una palabra, ¡eso sí que son superpoderes!
Aunque supongo que en otras épocas, también hubo literatura y canciones francesas, italianas… que trajeron nuevas palabras y conceptos.

Yo soy una persona normal, de su tiempo; no soy un bicho raro de esos que se pasan el día leyendo novelas caballerescas; conocía la nueva acepción antes de los cómics del hombre de acero bizarro ¿o será el hombre bizarro de acero? da igual, no sabía de su existencia hasta que leí este hilo.
Lo que quiero decir es que la RAE no ha acertado con la definición, se ha quedado corta.

Lo que yo entiendo como bizarro va más allá de raro y extravagante, hoy en día ver un coche de caballos en la ciudad es raro pero no bizarro.
Los trajes que llevan las bailarinas de samba en el carnaval de Rio de Janeiro son extravagantes pero no bizarros.
Para mí bizarro significa aberrante, grotesco, pervertido, perverso, depravado, asqueroso.

Alguien ha dicho que las dos acepciones pueden convivir pero yo creo que esta decisión supone el entierro definitivo de valiente y gallardo.
En un futuro, aparecerá como en desuso.
R.I.P.


----------



## swift

El caso de _bizarro_ me recuerda el de _predicamento_ (→ aprieto): ambos son neologismos semánticos que desplazaron las acepciones primigenias. Traeré a colación de nueva cuenta estas palabras de don Rafael Torres Quintero:


> Estos apremios de censura, creemos, constituyen tesis en buena hora superadas por los grandes creadores de la lingüística y reemplazadas por más fecundas concepciones.


¿Rasgarse las vestiduras porque el idioma evoluciona? ¡Qué desperdicio de energía! Hace apenas un siglo, don Emilio Cotarelo y Mori tildaba «emocionar», «independizarse», «maqueta», «objetivo», «obstaculizar», «obsesionar» y «obsesionado» de neologismos disparatados, aberraciones y esperpentos (cf. → https://apps.rae.es/BRAE_DB_PDF/TOMO_III/XIV/Cotarelo_605_607.pdf; https://apps.rae.es/BRAE_DB_PDF/TOMO_II/IX/Cotarelo_560_563.pdf; https://apps.rae.es/BRAE_DB_PDF/TOMO_III/XII/Cotarelo_241_243.pdf).


----------



## Madrugador

Deftona said:


> Hola! Bizarro no tiene algún otro significado aparte de "valiente" y/o "gallardo"?? Me parece que también se usa para describir algo que es "raro", "extraño" o fuera de lo común, no? Por favor ayúdenme. Gracias!


De niño escuché que se refería a la persona dadivosa de buen corazón. Que comparte de lo suyo para los demás. Desde Puerto arco.


----------



## Ballenero

Hubo un tiempo en el que al traducir del inglés al español, se hacía correctamente o se dejaba la palabra sin tocar.
Creo recordar haberlo visto alguna vez en los cómics de terror que leía cuando era más joven, no he conseguido encontrarlo pero aquí hay un ejemplo de traducción correcto:




Aquí, la palabra “sin tocar”:




Tengo el recuerdo de, en algún momento de mi pubertad, estar estrujándome el cerebro para intentar descifrar el significado de las dos palabras (la acabada en a y la acabada en e) y sus diferencias.

Y bueno, parece que otros se tragan cualquier cosa; y ahora nos quedaremos sin saber cuál es el sentido de bizarras en:




Gracias, bizarros.


----------



## swift

Otro ejemplo de evolución semántica por influjo del inglés es el de *condescendencia*, que en castellano es una actitud más bien positiva, mientras que por calco del inglés ahora se asimila a _desdén_.


----------

